# Western Bee



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Western Bee, great business to deal with.*

Agreed, never been unhappy with the woodenware we have gotten from Western Bee. Worry not about our wonderful Parks, perhaps they will have to be funded a bit more by the folks like us that enjoy them or worst case would be that they would revert more to something like our current wilderness areas. Perhaps not a bad thing? And perhaps fodder for another Forum as well. Once while in Yellowstone I thought I had come upon an accident as large numbers of people were running the same direction. I soon realized that everyone was trying to get a better view of a bull Elk. No wonder people get hurt in those places.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Western Bee, great business to deal with.*

I agree on both points. Have been doing business with Western Bee last cpl of years and they have been great to work with. 

My wife and I were in MT a few years ago in Sept and went to Glacier National Park, it was so beautiful. Going to the Sun Road is spectacular. It amazes me that people went thru there in wagons and horses. If you ever get the chance it is worth the trip.

Johnny


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Western Bee, great business to deal with.*

Not too many people went up and down the Going to the Sun road accross Glacier Park on wagons and horses. It was purpose built for skunk wagons in 1934 i think. However you cross it, it is a wonderful place that one must see. This year there were still huge snow banks along the road August 8th. It has already snowed a little there this fall! And Western Bee is a good outfit.


----------

